# How do you like your turnovers?



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay, seems like there are a lot of weighty threads at the moment, so here is my attempt at a more lighthearted one.

If the moment leads to the woman switching from her back to her tummy/knees, what do you find sexier -- when the woman does the repositioning without being asked or when the man takes the lead and repositions her?

Suspect it is often the latter, but for a generally shy woman the former may be quite the turn-on for the man if she seems eager?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I much prefer to be in charge. If she does it, it makes me wonder if she's trying to hurry me up. Personally, I like to give her a smack on the behind and just say "on your knees".


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I take charge of that with a good slap  Every so often, she will throw me on my back and go to town. When she does, there's no question that she wants it that way


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I much prefer to be in charge. If she does it, it makes me wonder if she's trying to hurry me up. Personally, I like to give her a smack on the behind and just say "on your knees".



Ha -- I don't usually get the slap on the ass "foreplay" (maybe not enough ass on me?). Usually it feels like his own personal contest of how instantaneously he can invert my perspective -- can feel his hands readying themselves even as he's kissing my body.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I love it how he simply picks me up like nothing and puts me where and how he'd like. 
It's a huge turn on when he picks me up and carries me somewhere especially. 

I'm normally not the 'switcher' but sometimes I will tie his hands up unexpectedly when I'm on top.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

It is great when she initiates the move from on her back to anything else. It is usually me, however, that initiates the change. When I am on my back and she is grinding away on top like a wild woman possessed....I just sit back and enjoy the ride. Best seat in the house.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

notmarriedyet said:


> I love it how he simply picks me up like nothing and puts me where and how he'd like.
> It's a huge turn on when he picks me up and carries me somewhere especially.
> 
> I'm normally not the 'switcher' but sometimes I will tie his hands up unexpectedly when I'm on top.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Hailey, I like the way you ask questions!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I love it when he picks me up and moves me, or other times when he moves my leg to a position so we can flip over and stay connected IYKWIM. Or he smacks my arse and tells me to flip over.
But I also like it when I am on top and then grab his shoulders, pull him up so we are sitting with our legs wrapped around each other. 
We seem to just go with the flow usually and most of the position changes seem to happen, maybe he is controlling it more than I am aware of. It is all fantastic.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

H is definitely in control of the gymnastics. But I'm short and he is tall, lean but strong cuz he's addicted to lifting. So he can flip me around like I'm nothing.

Can't wait to see how he works that out when my pregnant self blows up like a balloon!

:rofl:


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I usually take charge of position changes. But once she is tied in a certain position we rarely change.  

She tells me the best is when I tell her what position I want her to be in before I arrive home and that she is to be in that position waiting for me.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> I usually take charge of position changes. But once she is tied in a certain position we rarely change.
> 
> She tells me the best is when I tell her what position I want her to be in before I arrive home and that she is to be in that position waiting for me.


Wow, that makes the mind race.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Once we were at it doing lots of fun stuff I said to her I want your mouth She then to my delight put us in a position of mutual satisfaction That was so so sweet 69 all on her very own

Loved it think about it all the time


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I like coconut turnovers from Zippy's in Hawaii....does that count?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ I was thinking apple turnovers.


To answer the question, staying connected (when possible) with him taking the lead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> ^ I was thinking apple turnovers.
> 
> 
> To answer the question, staying connected (when possible) with him taking the lead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Once you try the coconut ones from Hawaii, you will never go back


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, a woman can't always let a man take all the lead, she might be mistaken for a dead fish, something which isn't really desirable as a sexual reputation.

With my STBX, sex just flowed though, we switched positions naturally, both of us, we took turns in how we liked it, and she didn't tell me what to do (but I guess this is after a 7 yr relationship) and she did make it obvious how she wanted to be taken. Leaning over me after riding me signaled a turnover for example, and me flipping her legs over signaled it for her

But that was just us...
Meh, in a way, I kinda miss the sex we had


----------

